# Taugt Parsun was?



## Riesenangler (15. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute. Mir wurde gestern ein 5ps aussenborder von Parsun angeboten. Der Motor sollte 500 Eus kosten. Ich habe auch schon versucht im Netz zu recherchieren. Die Infos die ich zu diesem Motor bekommen haben fallen aber höchst unterschiedlich aus . Einige meinen das der Motor für den Preis ganz OK ist , andere sagen das die Marke Parsun totaler schrott ist und man doch lieber länger Sparen sollte und sich dfür einen guten gebrauchten Markenmotor holen soll. Ich bitte euch , wer kann etwas dazu sagen , taugt der motor was oder ist er schei..e. 500 euro sind für mich sehr viel geld und ich möchte nicht mit so einem Schei..ding auf die schautze fallen und nur Ärger haben und ständig in der Werkstatt sein. Danke für eure Hilfe.;+


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Taugt Parsun was?*

Im letzten Jahr sind Aussenborder von Parsun und noch nem weiteren Billigheimer  vom BOOTE-Magazin getestet worden;

Die Motoren waren übermässig laut, vibrationsstark, Spritschlucker³ und die Verarbeitungsqualität fraglich.

In den bekannteren Foren wird selbst die Ersatzteilversorgung in Frage gestellt, weil niemand weiss wie lange sich dieser Betrieb/Hersteller überhaupt halten kann.

O-Ton: Besser gleich zwei Motore kaufen, damit man einen Ersatzteilspender hat...


Für 500 Taler kriegste nen guten gebrauchten von Yamaha, Mercury, Tohatsu oder Mariner. Deren Standfestigkeit und Zuverlässigkeit (regelmäßige Wartung vorausgesetzt) steht ausser Frage und wäre somit meine erste Wahl.


----------



## A-tom-2 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Taugt Parsun was?*

Die Parsun-Motoren sollen Yamaha-"Kompatibel" sein ... hab aber auch gelesen, dass die Teile dann doch nicht richtig passen. Ich würde mir nicht so einen Motor kaufen.


----------



## gka63 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Taugt Parsun was?*

Hallo,
Bin auch Grade auf der suche nach ein Aussenbordmotor
was haltet Ihr davon?
http://angelwurm2010.de/de/Aussenbordmotoren/Nimarine/Nimarine-NF2.5-Aussenbordmotor

Viele Grüße
gka63


----------



## Waldemar (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Taugt Parsun was?*

gka63 , für sohn chinaböller find ich den einfach zu teuer.
689€€€ is ja trotzdem ne menge kohle. für nen hunni mehr giebts nen neuen yamaha. kommst du übern hund. kimmst du übern schwanz.
und wenns zu teuer ist, hol dir nen gebrauchten. son teil fährt man eh nicht ab.


----------



## A-tom-2 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Taugt Parsun was?*

hier nochmal ein Link:
http://www.boote-magazin.de/test_technik/motoren/aussenborder-25-ps-modelle-im-test/a38061.html
Ich finde ja den kleinen Honda gut - Luftkühlung, keine Wartungsarbeiten am Impeller und keine verstopften Kühlwasserkanäle.


----------



## doc040 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Taugt Parsun was?*



A-tom-2 schrieb:


> hier nochmal ein Link:
> http://www.boote-magazin.de/test_technik/motoren/aussenborder-25-ps-modelle-im-test/a38061.html
> Ich finde ja den kleinen Honda gut - Luftkühlung, keine Wartungsarbeiten am Impeller und keine verstopften Kühlwasserkanäle.


Moin,moin Wartungsarbeiten am Impeller??? Ich weiss von einem Mercury 4 Ps Sailpower mit ca. 2800 Stunden! das dort noch nie Wartungsarbeiten vorgenommen worden sind. Regelmässiger Ölwechsel usw. werden aber gemacht. Dieser Motor springt beim ersten Ziehen an!Verstopfte Kanäle gibt es auch nicht,trotz Einsatz im Salzwasser.  Mfg doc


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Taugt Parsun was?*

Hi Leute . Doch am Impeller muss man ab zu mal schauen.- Ich fahre zur zeit ja einen 2,5Ps tohatsu , bei dem sich nach "nur" 17 jahren der Impeller mitten in der fahrt zerlegte und den ansaugschacht für das Kühlwasser blockierte. Neues teil drauf ind schon gings wieder weiter, nur halt viel zu langsam. Deswegen schaue ich ja nach einem etwas stärkeren motor.Danke doc für das Angebot aber leider nein.


----------



## ulf (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Taugt Parsun was?*



A-tom-2 schrieb:


> hier nochmal ein Link:
> http://www.boote-magazin.de/test_technik/motoren/aussenborder-25-ps-modelle-im-test/a38061.html
> [...]



Hallo

Ein merkwürdiger Test ist das aber schon. Zum einen haben mindestens die baugleichen Merkury und Tohatsu keine oben liegende Nockenwellen, und warum die bis fast auf die letzte Schraube gleichen Motoren 2 kg Gewichtsunterschied haben sollen ist mir auch nicht so recht klar.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Bulettenbär (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Taugt Parsun was?*



A-tom-2 schrieb:


> hier nochmal ein Link:
> http://www.boote-magazin.de/test_technik/motoren/aussenborder-25-ps-modelle-im-test/a38061.html
> Ich finde ja den kleinen Honda gut - Luftkühlung, keine Wartungsarbeiten am Impeller und keine verstopften Kühlwasserkanäle.



Der hat ne Fliehkraftkupplung. Da kann man nicht mal eben den Gang rein legen und tuckern lassen. Man kann bestimmt, da üblich, den Gasgriff mit einer Schraube feststellen, aber das ist mir zuviel Theater.

Das kann Vor- und Nachteil sein, muss aber zumindest bedacht werden.

Edit: Ich habe den Suzuki DF 2.5 und bin sehr zufrieden. Hängt an einem Portaboot


----------



## A-tom-2 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Taugt Parsun was?*



ulf schrieb:


> Ein merkwürdiger Test ist das aber schon.


Ja, das ist schon seltsam - vielleicht stehen dann im vollständigen Test die richtigen Fakten. Ich hab den Link nur reingeschrieben, weil da die wichtigsten kleinen Motore auf einer Seite sind - also der Übersicht halber. Selber habe ich einen mindestens 20 Jahre alten Yamaha 5Ps - die letzte Serie mit Scherstift. Die neueren hatten dann wohl so einen Gummistern auf der Welle als "Rutschkupplung".


----------

